# {RESOLVED}.jpg files in MSPaint?



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks for the new graphics forum! I hope it does well.

I have a question concerning MSPaint.

Does it handle only .bmp files? I can ever only save or open .bmp files in it.

My problem is, I like to use MSPaint for some some graphics editing, like adding a border to a pic, set exact attribute size, etc. What I have to do now is:

1) Select a .jpg with Irfanview.
2) "Save as..." the .jpg as a .bmp.
3) Close Irfanview and open MSPaint.
4) Open the .bmp and edit it.
5) "Save" the edited .bmp and close MSPaint.
6) Open the .bmp in Irfanview and resave it as a .jpg.

I like to do a lot of simple editing of pictures for webpages, for example. If I need to edit many, the above process becomes very tedious. I have heard that some people have MSPaint that recognizes .jpg files. Mine will not.

FYI: W98se/W2K+SP2


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Whay version of MS Paint do you have?

I have 3 versions of MS Paint and they are not the same in the formats they support. 

Will try to find the site that has the updated version.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello Hewee:

MS Paint in W2K is v5.0.2150.1

" " " W98 is v5.0.1740.1


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Mine does jpeg. Did yours used to? Or was it always BMP only?
Want me to send you my mspaint.exe?


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

I found this : http://www.geocities.com/one_human/index2.html?advanced.html scroll down to #6

Edit...darn, just takes you to the main page..ok...when there, click tips-advanced-then #6...sorry about that !


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rhettman5.1:_
> *I found this : http://www.geocities.com/one_human/index2.html?advanced.html scroll down to #6
> 
> Edit...darn, just takes you to the main page..ok...when there, click tips-advanced-then #6...sorry about that ! *


Direct link
http://www.geocities.com/one_human/advanced.html#mspaint_fix


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

Allright smarty...how'd ya do that ...Rhett


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

On the link to #6, Right Click>>Copy Shortcut
The page uses frames so the address bar does not change when you click a link
and the #mspaint_fix is a named target on the page-same way the links to a specific post in a thread works


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> Microsoft Paint does not include any native filters for JPEG or GIF files. Office installs filters for JPEG and GIF files,


AHA!!!

My very first computer was an old box and a friend loaded Office 2000 onto it when I was a newbie. It's long gone now but that is when I remember being able to use Paint for .gif and .jpg files. I no longer have Office.

Thanks kindly to Rhett and B for the info and links. I will not try the fix you good men posted and will report back shortly.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Jim I install the update Paint to another drive and it worked.
So in my older PC with 95a I have 2 versions of Paint on it and then another version on this PC that came with 98.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks for the update Hewee:

Did you get the update from the site that rhett and B posted?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pyritechips:_
> *I will not try the fix you good men posted*


???
And yes, I am leaving for the weekend-slightly delayed tho


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

I just checked, and my paint will do gif files, but not jpg...whatta screwed up world ...doesn't matter as I seldom use paint anyways, seems like I have a ton of image programs anymore ...Rhett


----------



## Ash_11 (Sep 19, 2002)

Here are a few MS Docs

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;299953
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;298580
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;251351


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pyritechips:_
> *Thanks for the update Hewee:
> 
> Did you get the update from the site that rhett and B posted? *


That was so long ago I forget. But it was a patch and you was told to unzip it and have it replace the same files in the the windows folder. But I made a new folder on another drive and unzipped to it and had a whole new version and the version that was on my PC drive also worked. It would lost the same recent in both versions but the one supported more formats,

It may have only been an patch for Paint that came with wondows 95

Think it supports more the the version that came with 98.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok I went and looked on the old PC. 
Man it is sooooo slow. Forgot how slow that old PC was. 

It is a MS Paint95 Upgrade. I can't find a link or the zip file but may have it some place.

Wow I copied the MS Paint95 Upgrade to my 98SE PC and have it in a folder in the desktop and I can run it from there and it works ok. 

Look at all the formats the MS Paint95 Upgrade version has.
See image.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Win2k's version will open jpg files from the file>open menu but will not open them directly from Windows Explorer unless you set them to open using Open With.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Rockin:

I tried that and got:

"E:\Pictures\Jpgs\ascari.jpg
Paint cannot read this file.
This is not a valid bitmap file or its format is not currently supported."


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok, I have read the link rhett provided but ran into a snag. The article talks about folders that don't exist and registry keys that don't exist:

"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\grphflt"

"C:\Windows\MsApps\Grphflt" (D:\Winnt on my W2k)

"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\Graphics Filters."


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is this an upgrade version of Win2K or the full version. My jpgs Open With works just fine from Windoze Explorer.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi Rockn:

I have Full Retail W2K+SP2.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Rockn:

Do you have MS Office?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Office 97...why? There is a tool installed with Office named MS Photo Editor as well, much better than MS Paint


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pyritechips:_
> *Rockin:
> 
> I tried that and got:
> ...


I have gotten so images that when you try to open you get the _This is not a valid bitmap file or its format is not currently supported_ They may open in one image program but not another. So if you can open them at all just go to the save-as and save it again and see if that works. It works for me so after you know you have a good copy the delete the other one.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

P.S. What version of Paint do you have when you go to Help>About ??


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Rockn:

Why? Because of my quote in post #9: "Microsoft Paint does not include any native filters for JPEG or GIF files. Office installs filters for JPEG and GIF files."

Paint > Help > About > V5.0 build 2195


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Jim,

Did you get my PM to you about Paint?

I moved the "MS Paint95 Upgrade" folder to my 98 PC and it works just find. I think it works as a stand alone program and you could run it from a zip, CD or floppy.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

I just sent you a PM Hewee.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Sorry Hewee, that didn't work either!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

What it di not work for you. 
Sorry to here that. 

Want OS do you have?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

I have Full Retail W2K+SP2.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok, I have gone back and done this from the site rhett offered:

I created the following folders

"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\grphflt"

"C:\Windows\MsApps\Grphflt" (D:\Winnt on my W2k)

I then copied the jpegim32.flt file into them

I then downloaded and installed the 2 registry files (1 is import and the other is export)

Rebooted and now I can use MS Paint > File > Open... and Save as...

I will report this thread as resolved and I thank Rockn, Hewee and Rhett for the help! 
:up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Jim,

Glad you got it to work now.
Can you use the MS Paint you got from me now also?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Sure can Hewee! And it is still in C:\unzipped\...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great to hear that Jim.


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

The forums first "resolved" thread 

Think a few of us have found relief from random !  ...Rhett


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm lovin' this forum! :up:

Ha! Can't wait to make a thread to confuse everyone... *grin*


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Jonesiegirl,

He hee go for it Girl.


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

HERE is a program called "ultimate paint", the newer version is shareware, however there is a freeware version available at the site, it looks like it will fill in the gaps in anyones paint program...Rhett


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have the free "ultimate paint" version. 
Does some cool things.


----------

